# Old Skool Gaming And Vaping!



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

Look at this awesome mod! Old NES controller converted to a box styled mod. Just awesome!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightfearz (4/11/13)

wahaha, awesome dude...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/11/13)

What about this one? made out of the joystick from Atari

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (5/11/13)

Old school gaming rocks!!!!


I played games actively in the 80's and early 90's. Those games are fun and trumps newschool any day! I think it is time I take up custom mod builds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (5/11/13)

How can you say modern gaming is not epic... custom mods will be awesome too though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> How can you say modern gaming is not epic... custom mods will be awesome too though...


Think back... 1990's. California games. Sierra Quests. Tetris, Digger. Gods. Vikings. Space Invaders. Double Dragon, Beast. Dangerous Dave, Ninja...
Can you truly say, WOW gives you more excitement than those titles did?
From the modern games.... I tried Eve Online, and a bunch of others, but simply, there is no excitement. There is a long term sense of achievement when you buy that big sword, or that fancy spaceship, or reach a certain skill level. But none of that instant excitement that old skool offers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (5/11/13)

Those games excited you (and me), because:
1) you were a child
2) it was amazing at the time (graphics, gameplay etc)
3) it was all that would run on your sega/comodore/286sx/386dx 4 100 etc

modern time games excite me as I'm in touch with my inner child. I can still imagine and live myself into said game. the advancements are Epic... its like reading an inter active fantasy novel. I dont just play for the gameplay. I understand the lore, the mechanics, everything.

Now im not saying old school is/was not cool. Im just saying modern games are epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

I always suspected that part of growing up (old?) was losing the amazement, wonder and excitement you used to get from games.

These days a game has to be truly special to grab my attention, which is kinda sad, because I used to spend hours and hours playing games and really enjoyed it as much as any hobby


----------



## CraftyZA (5/11/13)

My issue is I don't have the time to go and study the lore behind the game, or get that deep into it. If and on the odd occasion i want to play, i just want an arcade style game to kill some minutes before starting something more important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (5/11/13)

True dat, I dont have a whole lot of time to play. I played world of warcraft for years... and Starwars old republic online after that. But with the kid and work, and spending family time together it just gets a bit much. although today my wife bought me battlefield 4.... hehe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (5/11/13)

sounds like someone needs to make himself a mame cabinet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/11/13)

denizenx said:


> sounds like someone needs to make himself a mame cabinet


indeed. it is way on the back burner. BUt If I eventually get to it, i will go all out. Coin slot, and the works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

